# Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (2) vs Utah Jazz (1) - 5/11



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/10togo.png">

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/LALUTA4.png">​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I have a good feeling about this game.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I have a good feeling about this game.


Don't Jinx it!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> I have a good feeling about this game.


Jinx it and Die (In a fire)


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

man boozer made some tough (or lucky should i say) down the stretch 

dont think he'll be repeating that performance in game 4

the focus should be on deron williams. he's been struggling in terms of getting his own shots (except that last minute explosion at the end of game 2) he's due for a big game scoring wise.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I have a good feeling about this game.


yes so do I 
GO LAKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

If we can cut their god damn offensive rebounds in half, we will win by a pretty decent margin. If not, well then we're doomed.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I hope Pau comes in with some nuts today. If Boozer goes off again were in trouble.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Call Boozer for some push-off fouls. That would be a good start in cutting their offensive rebounds. Then attempt to box out this game. I'm hoping Farmar gives us something....anything..


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We will be back in top form today. As I mentioned after game 3...we played sub-par ball and still could have won that game. GO LAKERS!!! Don't disappoint your Mothers!!!


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

i realllllllly want the lakers to win today.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, thank goodness for an early start finally (21:30). Everything's been said, I won't give out any predictions, the only thing I wish is a W, I don't care how, what kind or by how many... just bring us home 3-1, guys.

Go Lakers!!!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Go Lakers, don't let this one slip away.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Why can't Fisher just accept that he is one of the worst finishers around a crowded basket in the history of the league? For such a cerebral player, why can't he realize this?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

**** these referees. That is absolutely ****ing awful. If you're going to let one team play physical, let the other. Stop going off reputation. And right off the bat, Farmar gets his *** smoked.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

No... not Farmar.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

If you are playing bad, SHOOT LOTS OF THREES! AND MISS THEM!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Get Vlad out of this ****ing game. Three incredibly stupid shots.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Horrible start.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

this game doesnt look good so far..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Why cant we just play a little defense. Why? Is it really so hard to preach? And ****ing Fisher, you have single handily killed the lakers with your two ****ty fouls in these games.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Looks like Sloan's whining to the refs really paid off.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Another bad call. Odom was playing WAY to soft for that to have been a foul.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Great sequence!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, down to respectable figures. I hope Radman doesn't play anymore tonight. 

Go Lakers!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I wouldn't be opposed to putting Newble and Mbenga in... let them brake some Jazz bones.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Playing on the road in Utah clearly comes down to jump shooting. If you go to the basket, you're not going to get fouls called, so you have to hit your outside shots when you're open.

The Lakers look like they've never shot a basketball before, so they're getting run out of the building.

There's a reason Utah is so good at home and they stink on the road...it's not a coincidence...

We'll lose all the road games this series but tear them apart at home. What a waste. This is not a series that should go seven games because the Lakers are far better than the Jazz.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, thank God this one is over. What a horrible quarter.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Give me a freaking break... Dont go up if you're not expecting contact.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

You have got to be kidding me?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Lol, this is pathetic. Ronny ejected.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Flagrant?!? You've got to be kidding me?!


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

I thought Utah was used to contact?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Odom and 1... Time to run it down their face.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Are you ****ing kidding me? Harpring with 10?!"?


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

I can't believe Turiaf was ejected for that! I hope this fires up our team.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

So, Kobe hurting, Ronny out and 3 people with 2 PFs already... this definitely does not look that good.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

I can't stand Odom's FT stance.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Can we hit a ****ing free throw?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We can hit **** from anywhere


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Our FT shooting better not bite us in the a** later!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow. This is embarrassing. They look like such losers out there.

4-13 from the FT line...are you ****ing kidding me? Odom can't even make a layup.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ticky tac call on Lamar. This is an uphill battle. We can't seem to get any momentum.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Wow. This is embarrassing. They look like such losers out there.
> 
> 4-13 from the FT line...are you ****ing kidding me?


That's exactly what it is: embarrassing.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

4-13 from the charity stripe?! Wow... maybe we should just start jacking up contested 3-pointers, cause we usually don't even hit that bad from there.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The official that made the call was standing right behind Odom. How could he possibly see if there was contact there? This is the kind of game that makes you throw stuff around the room.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

No one gives a **** about High School Musical... jesus christ.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well... Kobe with the first really crappy performance (outside of Game 1 against Denver). It was to be expected one of these days.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

As awfully as we played we can make it a 4 point game. Unbelievable. I hope Phil rips them a new one at halftime and they start playing with a little more urgency.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I wish the referees cared about the community. Violence would go down if they could call a game right.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

MACHINE... _FOR three_


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

These refs are so whistle happy it's un-****ing-bearable.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That is how we ****ing want to end that ****... Thank you Kobe...


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Damn that kid is good!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, even with horrible ref's and our failure to make baskets at the line.. Tied up at 55.. Can't complain to much.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Nah, its not that bad right now. If the Lakers can get anything good out of Vlad, start to make some free throws, they can leave Utah with a win.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, I'll have to go edit my post. I'm sorry for doubting you, #24.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for the 2nd half.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

So:
Fish(Sasha)/Kobe/Luke/Odom/Gasol is the 5 that starts the 2nd half right? I hope we don't see anymore of Jordan and Radman.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This is a pretty deep interview with Mbenga.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Man, DJ's story is harsh. We all knew it before, but when you hear him talk about it, it's even worse.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice Pass!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on Kobe, stop with these threes.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Utah is playing an inhuman passing game tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lamar is so sick...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Odom seriously needs to drive every time


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Get Radman out, please.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What bull****! How was that not a foul agaisnt Odom?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Had Radman hit that wide open three all of the momentum would be on our side. He and Farmar need to be benched for the rest of the game, because they've been just horrible.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Odom is getting butcherd.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Here we go.. Back to calling fouls over everything. I knew the lack of calls every second wouldn't last long.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe is feeling it


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Will someone please tell me why Fisher just shot a 3 in transisiton? WHY WHY WHY


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

How was that not a clear path foul?!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fish!

disclaimer: I hate Okur.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> How was that not a clear path foul?!


The spot where the foul was, was before he juked out Williams.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Horrible pass by Kobe.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Ugh, we just can't get over the hump.

edit: Cris, thanks for explaining that.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

How was that not a travel?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

****, Kobe seems in a lot of pain.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Why can't we hit a freaking FT?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lets get Gasol going.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on, get a stop!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I wonder what stupid *** lineup phil has to start with in the 4th?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't know what to expect here. Kobe is hurting pretty bad and Farmar is in... I dread this quarter, but I'm still hoping for a miracle.

Coem on Lakers, it's not over til the fat lady sings!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What a ****ing fantastic start


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, what a mind-boggling lineup.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Odom and one... what a shot.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And one, Odom! Come now, get some ****ing stops! Feed the ball to Odom!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Get Farmar out of the ****ing game, Jesus ****ing Christ!!!!! He is ****ing clueless out there.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Farmar needs to sit....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Farmar is a disaster.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Get the starter in there. This is the playoffs.. We are coming off a sweep. They are rested, get them in there.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Are we going to call every little bit of contact.... they certainly arent doing that for us.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Farmar is -19. That's it, he's officially become my most hated Laker. That's a tough job considering I like virtually every player on this team.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That would have been a foul for Utah.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

All ball? HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Lakers are exposed for being soft inside.

...and yeah, Luke, its the playoffs. Go up hard.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

So it's ok to push off his back to get lverage? My ***


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God I wish we had Bynum right now. I'd love to see them get these easy points in the paint with Bynum out there.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I hate these ****ing announcers. They just slobber all over the mic when Utah scores and quitely comment when we do. Terrible, just terrible. I'm hating the entire evening.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

WTF was fisher doing in the break???? Kobe was open right there? WTF!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Of course, no foul called. Lol this is getting pathetic.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I've been posting here for a long time. Rarely have I ever did the "ref" *****ing. But this is frankly pathetic. If they let Bynum get away with the type of defense that Boozer/Harping/Okur get away with he'd be the most dominant big man in the game. 

That lack of call on Waltons back, in the restricted space, jamming Waltons fingers and using the off arm to push Walton is ****ing bull****. Totally bull****. 

Gasol, to his credit is aggressive this game but they are beating him every time he shoots. Nothing. No love from the refs, but they call the most ticky tacky bull**** on the other end. **** these refs.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Foul on Gasol.. Over the back? Why dont we call this on both ends of the floor. :lol:

Man this bull**** makes me not want to watch basketball. **** these refs.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

To early to start chucking three's Kobe.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on Kobe, stop shooting threes. The shot is clearly not there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

WOW. A foul called???


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And a T too?! 

Sadly, we'll be fortunate if they can hit 2 of 3.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fish!!!!!!!!Oh my god.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Dfish


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

fisher's shot splashed all over the mormons


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Lol, Williams with a charge. No call of course.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe wants to make sure and shoot us out of the game.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe stop shooting God damned threes! Jeez.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And ****ing 1!!!!! LETS GO LAKERS!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

kobe!!!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow. Smart read by Kobe.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

great defense by the Lakers.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ouch.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Man...


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

best player in the game.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

They better go to Fish on this play.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Odom!!!!!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Lamar!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Odom what the ****!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEEEEEEEES!

GET A ****ING STOŠP!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Travel!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Jazz bail out.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Another bail out call. Lol, this is pathetic.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Gasol fumbled away a sure dunk.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What an ugly offensive possession.. Odom shoots another three, Gasol rebounds, could easily put it back in in.. Instead passes it to kobe who runs out for a three? Then passes it to Fisher, who drives in to pass it to Gasol? Ugly.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Odom!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Odom ties it up!!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow... Win or lose, Odom better get POTG.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Man do we need a stop now

NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS NO FOULS


----------



## statman (Feb 27, 2004)

What the heck is up with Gasol? Is he always this bad?? Maybe Fisher should not have raised his hand on that bailout call!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Watch the refs not swallow their whistles on this possesion for the Jazz... I can feel it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God.. You just now that rather its a foul or not they are going to the line. I feel it in my heart.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

OT! That's all you can ask from the guys, man. Coming back from a 12 point deficit with only 3 to play and they didn't give up. That's all you can ask.

GO LAKERS, GIVE THEM HELL!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

oh man, im so nervous and excited.. it's been 4 years since i've felt this way.

fisher does this kind of stuff with regularity, i don't understand why some people don't like him.


----------



## statman (Feb 27, 2004)

Damn Fisher is a smart player.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

fisher and gasol have 5 fouls, they have to be really careful...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> oh man, im so nervous and excited.. it's been 4 years since i've felt this way.
> 
> fisher does this kind of stuff with regularity, i don't understand why some people don't like him.


OR wish bodily injury on him.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The Machine


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Machine!


----------



## statman (Feb 27, 2004)

afobisme said:


> fisher does this kind of stuff with regularity, i don't understand why some people don't like him.


Well, I'm a Blazer fan, so that might be one reason. But seriously, for someone lacking in physical aseets he's an incredible value.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Seriously, what is Kobe doing?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What the **** is Kobe doing.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe.. Ugh.


----------



## statman (Feb 27, 2004)

Does Gasol EVER make a play? Kobe got a nice call there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I hope Kobe shoots another three.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Machine? Like that down by five.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Gotta give respect to the man. He's half crippled and is still playing...


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Hey, Fish is hot from 3-point land! Lets NOT give him the ball anymore!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe heard me and shot another three! Come on Kobe, shoot another!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, that was sick...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What the hell is Kobe trying to do, I don't get it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.. No rebound. WOW. ****


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Heres some nails for the coffin.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

****ing rebounding. ****.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Were is Jordan for the fourth when you need him?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I can't believe that they've called the foul there...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe shot the game away...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kobe shot the game away...


Yeah, I can't even count how many times... I saw Fisher standing there wide open.. Hot as a pistol and Kobe clanked a brick instead. Kobe didnt even get the ball to Lamar when he had great position... Horrible way to end a game like this...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, and I thought we'd do it in OT. Thanks, Kobe. 

p.s.: I hope he's not too seriously injured.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**** the Jazz...they're going nowhere this year. We're going to win this series.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

My take on this debacle. We got jobbed by the refs butmore on that later.

We got back in the game by Kobe being a decoy.Kicking out to shooters. And then in OT he got the ball in scoring postion when they knew he couldn't move. I mean what and why in hell were we giving him the ball in iso's when he couldn't ****ing move. 

I'm at a loss to understand why Phil Jackson and Kobe didn't just make him a decoy and get odom and Gasol the ball. That blows my ****ing mind.

Now the Refs basically prevented us from taking control of the game they alowed the Jazz reserve players to basically get themselves going in the game Harpring made 4 free throws before he made a basket.

And Rony's ejection was some total bull****.straight bs.

The refs let them get over. 

And I don't usually blame **** on the refs. But they gave the Jazz and edge.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

For me these are the moments that kill me. I hate when you are given a breath of hope after what looked like a bleak game, only to be smacked in the face with a loss.. A loss that might have been avoided with simply playing smart basketball.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Horrible offense in OT. Nobody wanted the shot but Kobe...and he was shooting bricks. WTF is going on with our FT shooting??? It cost us the game today. Where is our bench the last two games??? Gasol seems "distant" and lost. Very disappointing.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I blame Kobe but why didn't his teammates go away from him. 

Should not have taken them dumb shots and his teammates should have said screw him I'm doing my thing.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Tomorrow is not going to be a good day at work for me.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> Horrible offense in OT. Nobody wanted the shot but Kobe...and he was shooting bricks. WTF is going on with our FT shooting??? It cost us the game today. Where is our bench the last two games??? Gasol seems "distant" and lost. Very disappointing.


Nobody got the chance to shoot but Kobe. Watch the replay, Fisher, and Odom both called for the ball. Kobe choose to clank it. 

Theres a reason Phil yelled at Kobe and told him to stay in the offense, it's because he was playing like a moron.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Nobody got the chance to shoot but Kobe. Watch the replay, Fisher, and Odom both called for the ball. Kobe choose to clank it.
> 
> Theres a reason Phil yelled at Kobe and told him to stay in the offense, it's because he was playing like a moron.


I hope the MVP Award is not going to his head!!! He has to trust his teammates...like he's done all season.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Nobody got the chance to shoot but Kobe. Watch the replay, Fisher, and Odom both called for the ball. Kobe choose to clank it.
> 
> Theres a reason Phil yelled at Kobe and told him to stay in the offense, it's because he was playing like a moron.


Yeah but it never seemed like his teammates just went away from him or that PJ went away from him, he was stupid but come on no one was going to the ball just sitting back waiting on the ball.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Yeah but it never seemed like his teammates just went away from him or that PJ went away from him, he was stupid but come on no one was going to the ball just sitting back waiting on the ball.


What Kobe was doing that was working well was acting as the decoy. He'd get the ball, run it and dish out to someone who was left open. Even in the end, they were still working to double and triple team Kobe. The only difference is, Kobe wasn't passing out. He was trying to be the hero. Instead he looked like a loser.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Kobe's 3pt shooting has been abysmal. Farmar is playing like Smush and Radman is playing like he would rather be snowboarding.

But don't blame the refs. There are things that players can control (like free throws!!) but the refs aren't one of them. You have to know that calls are going against you. Don't be weak-minded and whine. Just adjust accordingly and fight through it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> I hope the MVP Award is not going to his head!!! He has to trust his teammates...like he's done all season.


I think he will be ok. It was just a lapse in judgment.. But it's so frustrating after a magician like performance with Derk Fisher keeping us in the game, and Lamar Odom's clutch heroics to take it to OT. 

And then to think all Utah has to do is pick up two of the next three games.. With the difference this time being they actually have confidence going back to LA. 

God we so could have used Bynum in the paint this series.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> My take on this debacle. We got jobbed by the refs butmore on that later.
> 
> We got back in the game by Kobe being a decoy.Kicking out to shooters. And then in OT he got the ball in scoring postion when they knew he couldn't move. I mean what and why in hell were we giving him the ball in iso's when he couldn't ****ing move.
> 
> ...


Right on the money on Kobe's decoy part and Ronny's ejection.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

p.s. Jordan Farmer, you ain't a NBA baller. Sorry dude, love you..but you can't be a baller and scary little rabbit.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

hey as long as we win all over our home games this series we are moving on, playing in utah is extremely hard, but luckily we have the home court advantage. we have to win game 5. our season is on the line that game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> What Kobe was doing that was working well was acting as the decoy. He'd get the ball, run it and dish out to someone who was left open. Even in the end, they were still working to double and triple team Kobe. The only difference is, Kobe wasn't passing out. He was trying to be the hero. Instead he looked like a loser.


I disagree and you seem real emotional, I think Kobe felt like his team was leaning on him and looking forhim and not once did Odom grab the balland post up or Gasol post strong and make nothing happen so I think Kobe felt it was on him.

He played terrible and foolishly. But he has teammates and a great coach that should have went away from him why was the ball always finding him on passes. 

I think its on him and his teammates BUT Gasol's ******* defense on the AK basket was mystifying what was he doing jumping the screen high.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Kobe's 3pt shooting has been abysmal. Farmar is playing like Smush and Radman is playing like he would rather be snowboarding.


Seriously, I don't understand whats wrong with Farmar. He wont take the open shot, he has hesitation in all his passes (resulting in turn overs). He has totally collapsed under the pressure of this series. 

He's the type of player I really thought would thrive off the playoff atmosphere, not fade away into oblivion. 

Gasol at least had a much better game. As a team we should have found him a lot more and worked inside out. And it was great to see Lamar Odom go out there and have a beastly game. Derek was clutch again, but it was all for not I suppose. Better win the next one at home, or this series is over in my opinion. 

If the Jazz come into LA and win the next game. Momentum and confidence are going to be the dagger in the Lakers.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> What Kobe was doing that was working well was acting as the decoy. He'd get the ball, run it and dish out to someone who was left open. Even in the end, they were still working to double and triple team Kobe. The only difference is, Kobe wasn't passing out. He was trying to be the hero. Instead he looked like a loser.


Kobe should know more than anyone that he can't do it by himself. Especially if he is hurting. Sasha and Fish were open several times for treys and Kobe didn't even give them a look. After hearing Kobe whine about getting some "help" the past several years...now he has the "help" and he doesn't even give them a chance when the game is on the line.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm going to bed. **** this evening. I'm so pissed of at Bryant. He'd better recognize that his play in the OT cost us the game, man.

night folks.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Kobe's 3pt shooting has been abysmal. Farmar is playing like Smush and Radman is playing like he would rather be snowboarding.
> 
> But don't blame the refs. There are things that players can control (like free throws!!) but the refs aren't one of them. You have to know that calls are going against you. Don't be weak-minded and whine. Just adjust accordingly and fight through it.


Farmar is playing like Smush, so weak minded.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Phil Jackson just said that Kobe's teammates Bailed on him and kept dropping it in his lap instead of running the offense and being aggressive.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Farmar is playing like Smush, so weak minded.


Actually...he is playing like a rookie.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Phil Jackson just said that Kobe's teammates Bailed on him and kept dropping it in his lap instead of running the offense and being aggressive.


Coach looking after his player. :clap:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> Actually...he is playing like a rookie.


Yeah I agree.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Phil Jackson just said that Kobe's teammates Bailed on him and kept dropping it in his lap instead of running the offense and being aggressive.


I don't know if I agree with that or not, but our problem is on the defensive side of the ball (not talking so much about OT). Deron is getting wherever he wants and it is killing us.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Phil Jackson just said that Kobe's teammates Bailed on him and kept dropping it in his lap instead of running the offense and being aggressive.


I am not in full agreement with that. Sure...when the game is one the line, there is nobody but Kobe I would rather have shooting. I'm sure the rest of the team agrees. However, if he is not 100% and being double and triple teamed...he has to look for the open man, and he didn't.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I don't know if I agree with that or not, but our problem is on the defensive side of the ball (not talking so much about OT). Deron is getting wherever he wants and it is killing us.


I agree our defense was terrible on Deron mostly because Fish was in foul trouble, Farmar embarrassed himself acting like he was guarding him which got Deron off. When Fish was on him he did a solid job.

On Offense I agree with PJ Kobe's teammates kept putting him in postion and angles to take bad shots. And he made it worse taking dumb shots.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

It shows how much the Lakers need Bynum...This series should already be over, instead because the Lakers played 2 terrible games in Utah we have to go back to Utah and have to win it in 6...


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> It shows how much the Lakers need Bynum.


Yeah...I think the latest is that he should be ready for game 5!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> I disagree and you seem real emotional, I think Kobe felt like his team was leaning on him and looking forhim and not once did Odom grab the balland post up or Gasol post strong and make nothing happen so I think Kobe felt it was on him.
> 
> He played terrible and foolishly. But he has teammates and a great coach that should have went away from him why was the ball always finding him on passes.
> 
> I think its on him and his teammates BUT Gasol's ******* defense on the AK basket was mystifying what was he doing jumping the screen high.


I'm just honest. As a "Laker fan first" I can always admit when Kobe plays a horrible game. Perhaps me and Phil Jackson are haters or overly emotional (considering Phil drilled into Kobe for playing stupidly as well). But he went what 0-9 at one point in the fourth going into OT? Fisher was open at the the three at least four times, with his hands open ready for Kobe to kick it to him. Did he see the ball? No he didn't. 

Kobe is supposedly the team leader and MVP right? Shouldn't he be smart enough that they team doesn't need to box him out of the offense? At what point did the team start leaning on Kobe? was it when Odom cleaned up Kobes lay up miss to put it into over time? Or when Fisher was drilling three's to keep us in the game? Why on earth should it be the teams choice to keep Kobe out of the offense? Kobe is the captain of this team. He's the MVP of the NBA. Remember? MVP by kobes own admission means to make other players better now? It doesn't mean you have to be protected from yourself by your coach and teammates when you can't figure out when to stop shooting the ball.

Kobe should recognize that he isn't elevating to hit because his back is hurt. Instead of trying to be Jordan and have a historic game in Utah.. Perhaps he should just pass the ball to an open teammate and make them better as the MVP award denotes. If that teammate stops hitting, or starts doing something stupid let it be on them. But Kobe sure wasn't hitting, or playing smart.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Phil Jackson just said that Kobe's teammates Bailed on him and kept dropping it in his lap instead of running the offense and being aggressive.


Phil also ripped Kobe during the fourth on national TV for not passing and playing outside the offense. He's just looking after his player.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

So Im sorry if it was already discussed but Ronny getting a flagrant 2 was one of the most BS calls Ive seen in quite a while.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'm just honest. As a "Laker fan first" I can always admit when Kobe plays a horrible game. Perhaps me and Phil Jackson are haters or overly emotional (considering Phil drilled into Kobe for playing stupidly as well). But he went what 0-9 at one point in the fourth going into OT? Fisher was open at the the three at least four times, with his hands open ready for Kobe to kick it to him. Did he see the ball? No he didn't.
> 
> Kobe is supposedly the team leader and MVP right? Shouldn't he be smart enough that they team doesn't need to box him out of the offense? At what point did the team start leaning on Kobe? was it when Odom cleaned up Kobes lay up miss to put it into over time? Or when Fisher was drilling three's to keep us in the game? Why on earth should it be the teams choice to keep Kobe out of the offense? Kobe is the captain of this team. He's the MVP of the NBA. Remember? MVP by kobes own admission means to make other players better now? It doesn't mean you have to be protected from yourself by your coach and teammates when you can't figure out when to stop shooting the ball.
> 
> Kobe should recognize that he isn't elevating to hit because his back is hurt. Instead of trying to be Jordan and have a historic game in Utah.. Perhaps he should just pass the ball to an open teammate and make them better as the MVP award denotes. If that teammate stops hitting, or starts doing something stupid let it be on them. But Kobe sure wasn't hitting, or playing smart.


Agreed...and he is certainly not excluded from any criticism either! He played bonehead basketball in OT...simple as that.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm probably the biggest Kobe fan in Slovenia (heck, in Europe) and he's by far my favourite player for over a decade, but I completely agree with CDRacingZX6R. That OT was simply mindboggling. 

On the flipside, but he hasn't played like that the whole season (at least not that poorly) and certainly not in the playoffs... so perhaps there is some truth in Jackson's words? Meh, I really don't know.

This is virtually a 3 game series now, thank God we at least have home court, because I doubt we can win up there with half of our roster looking scared and the refs being blatantly biased.

peace


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> Agreed...and he is certainly not excluded from any criticism either! He played bonehead basketball in OT...simple as that.


He's the best player in the NBA. One of my personal favorites. But there are times, like this were he makes mistakes that kill me. And I'll always be the first to admit it. 

When your a Laker, no one is beyond criticism.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Phil also ripped Kobe during the fourth on national TV for not passing and playing outside the offense. He's just looking after his player.


If Phil says his team bailed then I take his word on it. He said he was yelling for his teammates to run the offense knowing Kobe was limited.

He said they kept dropping it in his lap.

I said Kobe played stupid but he's not playing by himself you keep finding an angle to make it about what he was doing and I acknowldged that but Odom nor Gasol stepped up knowing he was limited.

I blame Kobe and Phil Jackson most but the other guys gottta have more sack and say let me get it going my guy is down remember when Shaq would be ailing Kobe didn't take a poll and ask permission he stpped up and TOOK it. 

But it was our defense at the end that screwed us up Odom letting Okur get free for those jumpers did us in.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> So Im sorry if it was already discussed but Ronny getting a flagrant 2 was one of the most BS calls Ive seen in quite a while.


That was a total crock of sh*t call. I think the refs were told by the league to make sure this series goes 7 games!!!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

**** the ref

why cant they be more consistent with calls on both end of the court

the flagrant bs on turiaf tells it all


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Some of yall always fall back on the old reliable, Blame Kobe for the losses or the despair and yell get rid of the bums. 

I think sometimes its a situation where others aid in the demise where Kobe is part of it but not the total reason for the Loss andthe other guys aren't bums but played to passively. 

I get Kobe is the big target but if we win yall are falling over yourselves talking about how much of a soldier he was how much heart he has.

Playing with heart goes both ways it helps and it hurts thats why it takes a team to win.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Come on Lakers. Jordan Farmar needs to step up. He looks really lousy out there. 

Turiaf's foul wasn't good, I hope he doesn't get any suspension.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Turiaf's foul wasn't good, I hope he doesn't get any suspension.


Yeah...I'd hate to have to watch Mbenga play more!!! On another note...why isn't Mihm getting any minutes off the bench??? I would rather see him play than Mbenga.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Just got home from work... how bad is Kobe's injury? =\


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Some of yall always fall back on the old reliable, Blame Kobe for the losses or the despair and yell get rid of the bums.
> 
> I think sometimes its a situation where others aid in the demise where Kobe is part of it but not the total reason for the Loss andthe other guys aren't bums but played to passively.
> 
> ...


Seriously dude, you should be a columnist. 

Kobe is up at the podium any moment.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Just got home from work... how bad is Kobe's injury? =\


He should be fine. It can't be that bad, since he never left the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Some of yall always fall back on the old reliable, Blame Kobe for the losses or the despair and yell get rid of the bums.
> 
> I get Kobe is the big target but if we win yall are falling over yourselves talking about how much of a soldier he was how much heart he has.


:lol:

Best thing ever is Kobe jockers. When you criticize anything about Kobe's game, then your a hater. Did anyone here say they didn't respect Kobe playing through injury? Or that they want Kobe traded? If Lamar Odom would have played the way Kobe did tonight, you would be jumping all over his butt. But because it's Kobe, you defend him. Sometimes I wonder if you ever read your own posts over the years.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Just got home from work... how bad is Kobe's injury? =\


He looked stiff, but I think he will be fine. The next game he will probably start out a little tight, and loosen up as the game goes.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damn, that was quick. 

He must be really hurting...didn't even take a seat at the podium.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe just gave quick press conference the recap

No excuses AK is a great defender and did a good job,he then winced lol

He said he'll be ready for the next game no problems.

He was asked about the team bailing and knows what PJ means but he said they talked about it and sorta came to him so early in the possesions.

Seemed to think the game was lost not getting stops.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> :lol:
> 
> Best thing ever is Kobe jockers. When you criticize anything about Kobe's game, then your a hater. Did anyone here say they didn't respect Kobe playing through injury? Or that they want Kobe traded? If Lamar Odom would have played the way Kobe did tonight, you would be jumping all over his butt. But because it's Kobe, you defend him. Sometimes I wonder if you ever read your own posts over the years.


Yeah I would jump on Odom's *** because he hasn't earned Kobe's respect and stripes.

I have no problem blaming Kobe. I been around here a long time and I blame Kobe often read my 1st post in here.

But I know what the reality is YOU fall back on the Kobe's the blame stuff all the time when he plays bad and the team losses.

Sometimes the team can overcome him playing bad and still win but if they fall into a passive mode and Kobe screws up then the others face no blame.

You watched the whole game but found reason to only mention how the MVP blew it.

I think he did said I so, but he had help which you don't seem to see. 

You need to read your posts right after games you get real emotional.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

kids, kids...I think it should be obvious that this loss is making people a little snappy right now


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Yeah I would jump on Odom's *** *because he hasn't earned Kobe's respect and stripes*.
> 
> I have no problem blaming Kobe. I been around here a long time and I blame Kobe often read my 1st post in here.
> 
> ...


rly:

If you say so man. At least you admitted your hypocritical with your views on Kobe. Kobe has earned a status beyond criticism? Sorry, Kobe's an amazing player.. But I grew up watching amazing players on the Lakers. Magic, Kareem, etc were always criticized when they played poorly, by Chic and Riley many times during and after games. 

This isn't the Bobcats, this is the Lakers. No Laker is beyond criticism. Lamar Odom and Fisher kept us in the game, Kobe shot us out of it. No matter how you spin it, thats the reality of it. How many points did he have in the fourth and OT again? 

As for the rest of your post. I said the refs killed us throughout most of the game. I'm not known for blaming refs, but they sucked tonight. But despite that, we still had a chance at the end. Because of Fisher and Odoms brilliant play in the fourth. 

I also said Farmar's play has really crippled our bench. But I guess because these criticisms were not included in the final after game posts, they no longer count as team criticism. :whatever:

I've always been the first to complement Kobe on a good game. And the first to denounce a bad game. Being human, he tends to have both. I'm pretty sure we could dig up far more posts of me complementing Kobe's performance, than you denouncing his performances over the years. 

eace:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

As long as the team, both as individuals and as a whole, take responsibility for the loss, it's time to look to game 5. Kobe took some bad shots late in the game, we played some bad defense late in the game...but we ultimately lost the game at the FT line. It's time to regroup and kick some as* in game 5.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The referees sucked. But the good thing is even while playing 5 against 8 and Kobe's injury, Lakers still took them to OT.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

As a person who has taken the time to try and understand the fundamentals of the game, I could plainly see what happened. Call me a Kobe hater, I don't give a ****. He tried to play the hero and botched it. It is a damn shame because aside from game 1 in the Nuggets series, he played like a god plain and simple. He has played like the MVP that he is. Everytime it seems that Kobe has it figured out, he reverts back to this ****. When he had complete garbage as his supporting cast, I stood up for his one man offensive show we have seen in the fourth quarter for years. THERE IS NO NEED FOR IT ANYMORE. Especially with a gimped up back(he is a beast for playing through that, take notes T-Mac). Fisher would make the initial pass to Kobe at the wing and cut to form the strongside triangle. From there, Kobe has a slew of options. Pick n' roll with Gasol, take a few steps in for the midrange shot if the defense sags(obviously not the case), reset the offense by kicking back to the trail guard, pass to Gasol in the post, etc. etc. etc. What does he do? Stalls the ball and goes one against a ton. You have to understand that the offense is predicated on Kobe's next move. If he's on the strong side and trying to isolate against the world, how the **** do you expect the other guys to move? If Phil could teach the players to be telepathic, yeah it might just work. This is the reason that I do not buy into the whole 'dropping the ball into Kobe's lap' theory. Especially considering the fact that on several instances, players like Odom and Fisher were repeatedly making clutch plays. They should have gone away from Kobe and done their own thing? NO! They shouldn't have to. Kobe is part of the offense, he is expected to make the same correct decisions in the triangle as everybody else. He didn't, plain and simple. 

Is Kobe the main reason why we lost? Hell no. The Turiaf ejection was the biggest pile of horse **** I have ever seen. That was not even a flagrant foul, much less a warranted flagrant 2. When we're already short with physical players in the paint, that absolutely kills us. As much as Mbenga tries, he is simply not high in bball IQ. His rotations suck. Turiaf's impact is not out of this world, but that killed us. How come we are not allowed to play physical, but Boozer and Millsap push our post players square in the back on every play? Farmar, where the **** did you go? Aren't you the confident youngster who took the drafting of Java as a personal challenge? Then why are you so terrified of this challenge? I never would have expected a complete meltdown of Jordan Farmar. It's too the point where he only needs to see the floor during garbage minutes. At least Sasha doesn't stick his tail in between his legs when given the assignment of Deron Williams. Farmar is so bothered and flustered, that he struggles to catch a simple pass. Gasol, man up in the paint. It's quite obvious that the officials are going to let them push, shove, and cheat it up. Stop crying about it, lower and square your stance, and goto ****ing work! You have proven the ability to man up before, so you are automatically given those expectations. Do it. Several hours after this game, I am still baffled at the Jekyl and Hyde performance of several players on this team. I sure hope Kobe's back doesn't remain a problem or we are in serious trouble this series. Game 5 determines the series.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> As a person who has taken the time to try and understand the fundamentals of the game, I could plainly see what happened. Call me a Kobe hater, I don't give a ****. He tried to play the hero and botched it. It is a damn shame because aside from game 1 in the Nuggets series, he played like a god plain and simple. He has played like the MVP that he is. Everytime it seems that Kobe has it figured out, he reverts back to this ****. When he had complete garbage as his supporting cast, I stood up for his one man offensive show we have seen in the fourth quarter for years. THERE IS NO NEED FOR IT ANYMORE. Especially with a gimped up back(he is a beast for playing through that, take notes T-Mac). Fisher would make the initial pass to Kobe at the wing and cut to form the strongside triangle. From there, Kobe has a slew of options. Pick n' roll with Gasol, take a few steps in for the midrange shot if the defense sags(obviously not the case), reset the offense by kicking back to the trail guard, pass to Gasol in the post, etc. etc. etc. What does he do? Stalls the ball and goes one against a ton. You have to understand that the offense is predicated on Kobe's next move. If he's on the strong side and trying to isolate against the world, how the **** do you expect the other guys to move? If Phil could teach the players to be telepathic, yeah it might just work. This is the reason that I do not buy into the whole 'dropping the ball into Kobe's lap' theory. Especially considering the fact that on several instances, players like Odom and Fisher were repeatedly making clutch plays. They should have gone away from Kobe and done their own thing? NO! They shouldn't have to. Kobe is part of the offense, he is expected to make the same correct decisions in the triangle as everybody else. He didn't, plain and simple.
> 
> Is Kobe the main reason why we lost? Hell no. The Turiaf ejection was the biggest pile of horse **** I have ever seen. That was not even a flagrant foul, much less a warranted flagrant 2. When we're already short with physical players in the paint, that absolutely kills us. As much as Mbenga tries, he is simply not high in bball IQ. His rotations suck. Turiaf's impact is not out of this world, but that killed us. How come we are not allowed to play physical, but Boozer and Millsap push our post players square in the back on every play? Farmar, where the **** did you go? Aren't you the confident youngster who took the drafting of Java as a personal challenge? Then why are you so terrified of this challenge? I never would have expected a complete meltdown of Jordan Farmar. It's too the point where he only needs to see the floor during garbage minutes. At least Sasha doesn't stick his tail in between his legs when given the assignment of Deron Williams. Farmar is so bothered and flustered, that he struggles to catch a simple pass. Gasol, man up in the paint. It's quite obvious that the officials are going to let them push, shove, and cheat it up. Stop crying about it, lower and square your stance, and goto ****ing work! You have proven the ability to man up before, so you are automatically given those expectations. Do it. Several hours after this game, I am still baffled at the Jekyl and Hyde performance of several players on this team. I sure hope Kobe's back doesn't remain a problem or we are in serious trouble this series. Game 5 determines the series.


You read my ****ing mind! 

I was so pissed after the game that i took it out on my boys on the court for a couple of hours.. i havent played like that in while.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> As a person who has taken the time to try and understand the fundamentals of the game, I could plainly see what happened. Call me a Kobe hater, I don't give a ****. He tried to play the hero and botched it. It is a damn shame because aside from game 1 in the Nuggets series, he played like a god plain and simple. He has played like the MVP that he is. Everytime it seems that Kobe has it figured out, he reverts back to this ****. When he had complete garbage as his supporting cast, I stood up for his one man offensive show we have seen in the fourth quarter for years. THERE IS NO NEED FOR IT ANYMORE. Especially with a gimped up back(he is a beast for playing through that, take notes T-Mac). Fisher would make the initial pass to Kobe at the wing and cut to form the strongside triangle. From there, Kobe has a slew of options. Pick n' roll with Gasol, take a few steps in for the midrange shot if the defense sags(obviously not the case), reset the offense by kicking back to the trail guard, pass to Gasol in the post, etc. etc. etc. What does he do? Stalls the ball and goes one against a ton. You have to understand that the offense is predicated on Kobe's next move. If he's on the strong side and trying to isolate against the world, how the **** do you expect the other guys to move? If Phil could teach the players to be telepathic, yeah it might just work. This is the reason that I do not buy into the whole 'dropping the ball into Kobe's lap' theory. Especially considering the fact that on several instances, players like Odom and Fisher were repeatedly making clutch plays. They should have gone away from Kobe and done their own thing? NO! They shouldn't have to. Kobe is part of the offense, he is expected to make the same correct decisions in the triangle as everybody else. He didn't, plain and simple.
> 
> Is Kobe the main reason why we lost? Hell no. The Turiaf ejection was the biggest pile of horse **** I have ever seen. That was not even a flagrant foul, much less a warranted flagrant 2. When we're already short with physical players in the paint, that absolutely kills us. As much as Mbenga tries, he is simply not high in bball IQ. His rotations suck. Turiaf's impact is not out of this world, but that killed us. How come we are not allowed to play physical, but Boozer and Millsap push our post players square in the back on every play? Farmar, where the **** did you go? Aren't you the confident youngster who took the drafting of Java as a personal challenge? Then why are you so terrified of this challenge? I never would have expected a complete meltdown of Jordan Farmar. It's too the point where he only needs to see the floor during garbage minutes. At least Sasha doesn't stick his tail in between his legs when given the assignment of Deron Williams. Farmar is so bothered and flustered, that he struggles to catch a simple pass. Gasol, man up in the paint. It's quite obvious that the officials are going to let them push, shove, and cheat it up. Stop crying about it, lower and square your stance, and goto ****ing work! You have proven the ability to man up before, so you are automatically given those expectations. Do it. Several hours after this game, I am still baffled at the Jekyl and Hyde performance of several players on this team. I sure hope Kobe's back doesn't remain a problem or we are in serious trouble this series. Game 5 determines the series.


good post man 

logical choice would of been to run the offense but sometimes you gotta put ball in your best player hand and let him take over. it was unfortunate that he didnt come through but it happens. what i'm pissed about is the fact that kobe took some contested jumpshots over AK down the stretch. i mean kobe said it himself, "he can't guard me, D!" and yes kobe he cant guard you so you need drive pass his skinny *** and get to the rim and commit serious felony on the jazz interior defense. 

and yes i agree the turiaf ejection probably going to make me hate going to zoo and looking at those white and black animals for about a month. it was a pathetic call. they saw little blood on poor little ronnie price and decided to eject culprit who cause the havoc. o wait it wasnt ronny, it was ****in MR.FLOOR! EJECT MR.FLOOR AND SEND IT TO STU JACKSON FOR REVIEW it looked like a hard foul cause ronnie was driving to basket like a drunken *** and intiated the contact. turiaf clearly went for the ball and tried his best to prevent a three point play. i can see them calling a flagrant foul, well not because it was warranted but the situation called for it (crowd going wild, price going up to pick a fight with turiaf with his head ****ed up by the floor) but a flagrant 2 and an ejection?? FOR THE LOVE OF THE BASKETBALL GOD that was not a flagrant 2

and yes i hope kobe feels 100% for game 5. he's got 2 full days to rest up so i dont see it as a problem. vitti and and his staff better get him ready. if he aint feeling well tape his whole back or something do whatever is possible cause we really going to need a fully loaded kobe.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Call me a Kobe hater, I don't give a ****. He tried to play the hero and botched it. It is a damn shame because aside from game 1 in the Nuggets series, he played like a god plain and simple. He has played like the MVP that he is. Everytime it seems that Kobe has it figured out, he reverts back to this ****. When he had complete garbage as his supporting cast, I stood up for his one man offensive show we have seen in the fourth quarter for years. THERE IS NO NEED FOR IT ANYMORE. .


What he said. 

The only reason we even went to OT was because of Fish and Lamar. We got there in spite of Kobe jacking up horrible shot one after another in the 4th. It's so disapointing to see Kobe revert back this bs. nevermind all the other bad parts about the game, we had a legit shot to steal it, and kobe shot it away. plain and simple.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> As a person who has taken the time to try and understand the fundamentals of the game, I could plainly see what happened. Call me a Kobe hater, I don't give a ****. He tried to play the hero and botched it. It is a damn shame because aside from game 1 in the Nuggets series, he played like a god plain and simple. He has played like the MVP that he is. Everytime it seems that Kobe has it figured out, he reverts back to this ****. When he had complete garbage as his supporting cast, I stood up for his one man offensive show we have seen in the fourth quarter for years. THERE IS NO NEED FOR IT ANYMORE. Especially with a gimped up back(he is a beast for playing through that, take notes T-Mac). Fisher would make the initial pass to Kobe at the wing and cut to form the strongside triangle. From there, Kobe has a slew of options. Pick n' roll with Gasol, take a few steps in for the midrange shot if the defense sags(obviously not the case), reset the offense by kicking back to the trail guard, pass to Gasol in the post, etc. etc. etc. What does he do? Stalls the ball and goes one against a ton. You have to understand that the offense is predicated on Kobe's next move. If he's on the strong side and trying to isolate against the world, how the **** do you expect the other guys to move? If Phil could teach the players to be telepathic, yeah it might just work. This is the reason that I do not buy into the whole 'dropping the ball into Kobe's lap' theory. Especially considering the fact that on several instances, players like Odom and Fisher were repeatedly making clutch plays. They should have gone away from Kobe and done their own thing? NO! They shouldn't have to. Kobe is part of the offense, he is expected to make the same correct decisions in the triangle as everybody else. He didn't, plain and simple.


You Sir are not a Kobe hater, and everything you said here is completely true. Bravo. 

:cheers:


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

Rentaponcho said:


> hey as long as we win all over our home games this series we are moving on, playing in utah is extremely hard, but luckily we have the home court advantage. we have to win game 5. our season is on the line that game.



yes it is if we do win our home games we will be fine


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Silk D said:


> What he said.
> 
> The only reason we even went to OT was because of Fish and Lamar. We got there in spite of Kobe jacking up horrible shot one after another in the 4th. It's so disapointing to see Kobe revert back this bs. nevermind all the other bad parts about the game, we had a legit shot to steal it, and kobe shot it away. plain and simple.


Let's no exaggerate, Bryant had 5 assists in the 4th, including 3 drives and kicks for Fisher's treys. The OT is where the blame falls on him, not the 4th (alright a couple of shots didn't have to be taken).

Anyway, there would be nothing sweeter then a complete blowout of the Jazz on Wednesday. I dislike every single player on that team (minus Williams, and even he is starting to get on my nerves with his cocky smiling and claping).


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Another take on the loss:
http://20secondtimeout.blogspot.com/2008/05/balky-back-slows-bryant-as-jazz-beat.html#links


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

you know, i feel like no one else on the team was able to create shots... and that's including pau.

i felt that kobe played well for the first 4 quarters of the game. quarters 1-3, he shot higher than 50% and did a good job. in the 4th, he took some bad shots, but it's not like he didn't try to get open looks for his teammates. phil himself said he was upset with the team in overtime because they deferred to him way too much.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Seriously Farmer is getting on my nerves. That little chump is having Smush effect every time he steps on the court. The guy makes bad decisions, doesn't pass, I saw once he saw Kobe wide open and ignored him, doesn't play defense, he is a turnover machine. He needs to be benched for a long time.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Seriously Farmer is getting on my nerves. That little chump is having Smush effect every time he steps on the court. The guy makes bad decisions, doesn't pass, I saw once he saw Kobe wide open and ignored him, doesn't play defense, he is a turnover machine. He needs to be benched for a long time.


well i wouldnt go far as benching him. he just needs to get out of his little funk. it's unfortuate cause his strugggles have been magnified due to the playoff... worse time to be struggling on the basketball court. Also add to fact that he doesnt match up well against the bigger and tougher deron williams. assuming that we move on to the next round, i'm confident he'll play a bigger role against either parker or paul. we're really going to need his quickness.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

deron hasn't even been physical with him.. he's just beat jordan with his sheer footspeed. and parker or paul are only going to eat him up even more.

jordan does a poor job of shuffling his feet.. doesn't seem like he's trying that hard to run around screens too.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Its hard to win games if you miss that many FT's. The Lakers still came really close. But this was really the difference. You cant shoot 56% from FT line and expect to win. 

Basically, any game where the Lakers get more fouls called against them than the Jazz is bull****. Its like the refs are just calling whatever they feel like out there. Apparently, over the back and pushoffs are ok in Utah.

Farmar has to contribute more. He was getting burned so bad by Deron that I was emabarrassed for him. It was pathetic, seriously. He is young, and needs to learn how to mentally get over this slump because with Fisher in early foul trouble, it was like we were playing 4 on 5 out there.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

elcap15 said:


> Basically, any game where the Lakers get more fouls called against them than the Jazz is bull****.


You would think this is a homer comment but it really isnt. Jazz were the most fouling team in the regular season. DW is their only consistent driver of the ball. Take those two things plus Kobe and Odom are slashing all the time...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

what i find interesting is... im not sure if this time knows how to play without kobe. can it? i mean, besides him, we don't have anyone else that drive the ball.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Per LG:
"Phil says he's going to have Sasha as 2nd option as a point guard, reports from John Ireland."

Frankly, I hope it's true and Farmar doesn't play when Deron is on the floor. He is useless. Absolutely useless. He didn't do ONE freaking positive thing in the 19 minutes he played. One. That has to be hard to do.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

I dunno...I wasn't really too mad after the game. 

See, when you turn the ball over at crucial times, 
AND you don't hit free throws, 
AND the other team abuses you inside at will, 
AND you don't get rebounds, 
AND two otherwise reliable players (ie, Radman and Farmar) give you absolutely nothing, 
then YOU CAN EXPECT TO LOSE. And thats exactly what the Lakers did. 

Its not like they got blown out or outclassed, just errors compounding mistakes, piling up until the results are fatal. 

Kobe screwed up, some. Because he often does the incredible, he (and so do you) expects he will keep doing so. But then you watch the other 4 guys standing around spectating...at least get in position to rebound, fellas! 

And I'm sorry to say that Gasol is fundamentally soft. Paper-thin, light and finesse. The Lakers get molested in the paint; and unless that gets better quick, I'd expect Utah to take the next game as well. 

Listen y'all: theres only two guys on the court with real winning experience; thats Kobe and Fish. These other guys really don't know whats going on. They haven't been through the wars, the bitter rivalries, triumphs and heartbreaks. They got to learn, and sometimes learning involves losing.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> I dislike every single player on that team (minus Williams, and even he is starting to get on my nerves with his cocky smiling and claping).


Yeah...I like DW too. However, that closeup of him smirking and clapping when we went into the penalty really annoyed me too. I say we start Ronnie in place of Radman. Ronnie plays much better defense, he is much tougher than Radman, and he is more tenacious around the basket...which is what we need inside. If he gets in foul trouble...which is a very good possibility...we still have MBenga and Mihm to back up Gasol.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Classless?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That is sickening.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's going to feel great once we eliminate Utah.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Here is a proof how pathetic Jordan farmer has been.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ugh, that's pathetic.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i hope he really works on his game this summer. first shuffling his feet on defense, and then upper body strength.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

He better be working on his game today! This season is far from over, and we need Jordan to play the way we know he can. Step up! Get your ****ing head on straight and ball up some *don't need to go there* Faramr!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Having Sasha come off the bench for Fisher should light a fire under Farmars butt a little. He seems to thrive when there is direct competition.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Having Sasha come off the bench for Fisher should light a fire under Farmars butt a little. He seems to thrive when there is direct competition.


This is exactly what I want to happen. Have Sasha guard Williams as he does a better job than Farmar by a wide margin.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

lol..did ElCap say mormons?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> lol..did ElCap say mormons?


And then some...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

lol...thats a bad ElCap! Ill set him straight when he comes over to my place to watch the game.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...=afp-basketnbalakersbryant&prov=afp&type=lgns
National Basketball Association season Most Valuable Player Kobe Bryant says he will be ready to play on Wednesday when the Los Angeles Lakers face the Utah Jazz in a pivotal playoff game.

The Lakers superstar guard hurt his back in a 123-115 overtime loss Sunday at Utah, a result that evened the second round Western Conference best-of-seven playoff series at two triumphs each.

But Bryant, who scored a game-high 33 points Sunday, dispelled any notion that the injury, suffered on the second possession of the game while making a turnaround jumper, would hinder him in game five the way it did in game four.

"I'll play," Bryant said. "I can't imagine it being worse than what it was. It's stiff. It's tight. I just treat it around the clock and get it as ready as possible."

Lakers coach Phil Jackson expects a higher performance from his club even if Bryant is not at peak form due to back spasms.

"What I have to do is prepare this team to play," Jackson said. "We still think (Bryant is) efficient in what he did and what we did as a basketball team."

Bryant went only 1-of-7 from the field in the fourth quarter and overtime after hitting 25 points in the first three quarters.

"You've got to make some adjustments," Bryant said. "You can't run like you want to, cut like you want to."


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I might have gotten a little carried away.

The cooler heads of our outstanding moderators prevailed again.

Now dont ever ****ing edit me again!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> I might have gotten a little carried away.
> 
> The cooler heads of our outstanding moderators prevailed again.
> 
> Now dont ever ****ing edit me again!


:biggrin:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Well...Kobe at 75% is still better than most players at 100%.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> I might have gotten a little carried away.
> 
> The cooler heads of our outstanding moderators prevailed again.
> 
> Now dont ever ****ing edit me again!


I think you're asking for it. Especially in the laker forum. 


Los Angeles: Where Edits Happen.


I'm also a big retard.


----------

